# I am waiting for my Smirnoff Star



## MAJOR_Baker (17 Feb 2004)

Infanteer, 

another one.....this one I get as well, I am going to look like Marshall Zhukov pretty soon!



> DTG 9 FEB 04
> 
> FROM:  HQ, HRC USA//AHRC-PDO-PA//
> 
> ...


----------



## Spr.Earl (17 Feb 2004)

WOW!!!

But Sherwood you will have to show us which one‘s awarded for eating Army food.


----------

